
Israel backs Palo Alto man's electric car plan - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2008/06/17/MN1F112F1P.DTL
======
dmix
Shai is a very ambitious and inspiring person. He approached this problem by
diving head first.. a true entrepreneur.

Check out this interview with him at Stanford, he talks about how this project
came about.
[http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=168...](http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1684)

